# All my external device recordings temporarily disappeared!



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

This morning I took a peek at the content on my external drive. I had been accumulating things, mostly musical performances and space shuttle launches, but a good number of movies and science programs as well. The 2GB drive was about 40 percent full last time I looked. This morning it looked as if there were only a few programs on the drive. So I tried power cycling the drive. Then the receiver showed it was 3% full with 0 recordings!!

What?!?!

So I power cycled the receiver via the cord. When it finally woke up again, it seemed to have recovered this. There are now 243 recordings, and the drive is 39% full. I can't remember everything that was there, but they seem to be. I spot checked a few and they play normally.

I have to wonder - if I had not noticed this and had saved another program from the 922 to this drive, would it have permanently lost everything else?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

On my 922 and EHD, it took about 2 days for the 922 to recognize the drive and another day before I was able to playback or save to the EHD. I haven't had any problems since. Has anything else not worked that you have noticed? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What kind of drive?

Does it go to sleep due to inactivity after a while?

Sometimes when a drive goes to sleep... not only does it need to be refreshed, but your receiver may need to be rebooted before it will properly recognize the drive again.

Personally, I don't leave drives connected all the time... so I've never had this kind of problem since I only connect the drive when I'm ready to use it and then I disconnect it when I'm done.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> but your receiver may need to be rebooted before it will properly recognize the drive again.


I would say opposite - you don't need to reboot the 922, just unplug and plug again EHD's USB cable (you could reapply power to it, but I wouldn't it if not necessary).


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

"P Smith" said:


> I would say opposite - you don't need to reboot the 922, just unplug and plug again EHD's USB cable (you could reapply power to it, but I wouldn't it if not necessary).


In my case this did not work. It resulted in the few recordings which had still been listed to disappear.

A reboot of the 922 was necessary to get all the recordings to re-appear.

For the record, this is a Seagate Free Agent GoFlex 2TB which has been configured via the Seagate utility so as never to sleep. This was the first time something lik this has ever happened, and both the drive and 922 are connected to one another and powered 24x7.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

"JimD" said:


> In my case this did not work. It resulted in the few recordings which had still been listed to disappear.
> 
> A reboot of the 922 was necessary to get all the recordings to re-appear.
> 
> For the record, this is a Seagate Free Agent GoFlex 2TB which has been configured via the Seagate utility so as never to sleep. This was the first time something lik this has ever happened, and both the drive and 922 are connected to one another and powered 24x7.


I should add that both are supplied by a UPS with a good battery that holds the system through 10 minute of power usage.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would investigate all power saving features of the combo - remember, the drive has own settings and a controller inside of FAGoF has own EEPROM ie own settings ...


----------

